# Used downpipe/front pipe R34GTR..



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

As title suggests, i am looking for a used downpipe suitable for an R34GTR running standard sized turbos, and preferably available to collect or deliver asap. PM me with what you've got.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Bobby Proctor has an apexi one for sale currently 

thisnk he's Fourtoes on here , or contact via www.zealou5.com


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Zimmer! I***8217;ll drop him a message now...hopefully they***8217;re not that busy atm...though that***8217;s unlikely lol.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Pm'd you back also


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

have a used stainless steel one here unbranded £99 delivered


----------

